# You and Your Battery



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/15)

As the popularity of electronic cigarettes grows so will the amount of incidents involving battery explosions or vents. It is important to know a few basics about the batteries you are using and how you should take care of them in order to prevent serious injury. While no one here at the VMS site is an expert on battery chemistry or safety, we know a thing or two about the do’s and don’ts. Below you will find basic information to help you make better choices about how you charge your kit. 

*CIGALIKE AND EGO BATTERIES*




Both cigalike and EGO style batteries will usually come with a USB charger. It is important that you always use the supplied charger with the battery it came with. A replacement charger should be bought from the manufacturer. If you are unable to do so, a USB charger of the same



specifications may be suitable. You can find your chargers specifications by turning it over and reading the small sticker attached. This will tell you what voltage and amperage your charger is.

These chargers are designed to use low-voltage USB plugs on your computers and laptops. Never plug them into a games console like an XBOX or PlayStation.







Never use phone chargers or phone charger adapter plugs with these units. Phone batteries are larger and capable of fast charging at higher outputs. Your e-cig is not.

However not all USB to plug adapters are too powerful. If you opt to use a USB plug adapter like the ones below, make sure that their power ratings match those on your USB charger unit. If they do not match, do not use them.







*LARGE MOD BATTERIES*





There are many different kinds of mod batteries available. When you have upgraded your device to something that uses these types of batteries, you will need to know a little bit about them.

Check out this post about Battery Safety for the Sub-Ohmer in your Life which has infographics from Zamplebox loaded with information.

These batteries are nothing like your traditional AA or AAA batteries either. They also require special chargers.

Battery University is a great resource for information about all kinds of batteries. It is worth a read, even if you don’t understand all of the terminology.

Safety of Lithium Ion Batteries

Lithium Ion Safety Concerns







*REGULATED MODS WITH SELF-CONTAINED BATTERIES*



Many advanced mods also have batteries enclosed within the device and we can not access them. These types of devices usually have built-in protection to prevent over-charging and potential catastrophic battery events like venting and overheating. They are also designed to be charged through computer or laptop USB ports using a micro USB cable.

*TIPS TO LIVE BY*
In order to minimize the potential risk associated with any battery, even from your household AA and AAA rechargeable batteries, there are a few things you need to know and should follow religiously.

*NEVER* charge your batteries longer than they need to be charged. Once they are full, remove them from charge.

*NEVER *leave your batteries charging overnight or unattended. If you are going out, remove your batteries from their charging sources.

*DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE *boil your batteries or microwave them. They will NOT recharge, last longer, or help you blow bigger clouds.

*ALWAYS *use the supplied charger or a suitable alternative. *Double check *your chargers ratings and ensure they are suitable for your battery type.

*NEVER *use multiple USB peripherals to charge ecigs

This is what happens when you overload a USB adapter.





*DISPOSE *batteries that are damaged in any way. If the covering is peeling away, the nipples or body itself are dented or misshapen, please take them to your nearest battery recycler immediately.

*DON’T *force more life out of your batteries. If you have used them regularly for a year or more, it is time to replace them.

*NEVER* skimp on quality batteries. Find out what the best ones are, then pay the price for them. Cheap batteries are usually knock offs and can be dangerous.

*NEVER *carry loose batteries in your pockets, handbags, or other containers where they may come into contact with other metal objects. Loose change, even your keys can complete the circuit on your battery and cause it to short out which will lead to a violent venting incident which usually accompanies high heat and flames.

Want to know what could happen if you leave your battery in your pocket with some change or your keys?


If you are squeamish, do not view.





*USE BATTERY CASES OR SILICONE BATTERY SLEEVES. *They don’t cost much and should be a part of every vapers arsenal.







*ALWAYS *turn off your devices, remove batteries from devices when not in use, and use the locking rings on mechanical mods.

*IF IT’S TOO HOT TO HANDLE, STOP! *Heat transference between your atomizer and battery is normal. Some devices do get warm, but should never be uncomfortably warm or too hot to handle. If you experience excessive heat, stop using your device immediately, remove the battery from the device (if you can) and take it outside away from flammable materials.



*WHAT SHOULD YOU DO IN AN EMERGENCY*
In some cases you may be able to remove the battery and stop the battery from overheating and going into a discharge state.

Other times, it may already be too late.

There are several things you can do, depending on your particular situation. As you can see from the video above, there is a small amount of time for you to react.

Stay CALM.

If you are outside, drop the device to the ground immediately to prevent burns to your body and move away. Ensure that there are no flammable materials close by.

If you are inside your home, the kitchen sink or bathtub may be the only place you have time to get the device to which can semi-contain the event. If you are able to get the device outside of your home without causing injury to yourself, that might be the best option.

However, not every situation is ideal, you may not be close enough to the device or perhaps you forgot the battery was on charge and are in another room when you hear a pop or a bang.

If you are unable to contain the event or remove the device outdoors:
*Depart your building immediately and dial your local emergency number. Do not re-enter the property. Alert neighbors to a possible fire and ensure you and your loved ones are safe.*

Remember too, it’s not just electronic cigarette batteries that this can happen to. We hear more about it in the news because of the products popularity. Batteries are still exploding in phones, laptops, power banks, and even 9 volt batteries can burn down an entire house. So take care in how you store your batteries, how you carry them, how you use them, and how you dispose of them.

*If you have any more sage words of advice or tips to include, please use the comments section below! We will endeavor to add them to this list and expand it further as time and technology moves on.

Source: Vapemestoopid*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6 | Useful 2


----------



## johan (30/7/15)

Seriously! who does (or think) this ?: "... *DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE *boil your batteries or microwave them. They will NOT recharge, last longer, or help you blow bigger clouds."

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

johan said:


> Seriously! who does (or think) this ?: "... *DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE *boil your batteries or microwave them. They will NOT recharge, last longer, or help you blow bigger clouds."


Do people actually do this?


----------



## nemo (30/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Do people actually do this?


I'm sure only once

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Do people actually do this?



May I never meet them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Do people actually do this?


Yes, I remember doing this with AA batteries. Well I didn't boil them but a quick dip in hot water or rolling them together in your hands seemed to revive a seemingly dead battery. Works great for the TV remote when you're snuggled up on the couch and don't want to get up to change the channel.

But, those AA batteries were relatively harmless, I wouldn't suggest doing any of this with these high current cells.


----------



## BumbleBee (30/7/15)

johan said:


> May I never meet them.


*runs and hides*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (30/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *NEVER *leave your batteries charging overnight or unattended.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/15)

Awesome information @Stroodlepuff , thanks. 
Definitely a must read for the newer vapers
I have moved this to the battery forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

I


BumbleBee said:


> Yes, I remember doing this with AA batteries. Well I didn't boil them but a quick dip in hot water or rolling them together in your hands seemed to revive a seemingly dead battery. Works great for the TV remote when you're snuggled up on the couch and don't want to get up to change the channel.
> 
> But, those AA batteries were relatively harmless, I wouldn't suggest doing any of this with these high current cells.


 still rub the button top on the rug to revive AAs for the remote


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome information @Stroodlepuff , thanks.
> Definitely a must read for the newer vapers
> I have moved this to the battery forum


Not just Newbies we all need a reminder, as I'm ashamed to admit to venting my first battery last wk.(I put a battery upside down in a mech in the dark) luckily all I damaged was 1 new lg4 and my pride.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (29/12/15)

Have a question here... You say always turn off your device and remove the battery when not in use. If I don't plan on using it for the next hour or so, should I be removing the battery every time? Or is it only if I don't intend on using it for a few days / overnight?


----------



## blujeenz (29/12/15)

Stosta said:


> Have a question here... You say always turn off your device and remove the battery when not in use. If I don't plan on using it for the next hour or so, should I be removing the battery every time? Or is it only if I don't intend on using it for a few days / overnight?


I dont take mine out between uses or even overnight, but travelling I probably would separate them. Its tricky concentrating on driving while something is venting inside your car.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------

